# Why does inetd.conf include Samba but not NFS?



## Phishfry (Apr 1, 2022)

Titles says it all. Is it because the Internet Super Server(5) only includes these certain applications?
Why no NFS ? Just Wondering.


----------



## mark_j (Apr 1, 2022)

My guess: listen(2) is now in nfsd whereas it used to be only in inetd and then the forking process took that listened socket and gave it to nfsd to read/write from?

It did go away from inetd.conf years ago, though.


----------

